# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  I can cook..

## RAHEN

Hello everyone,
Every cooker has some speciality...that makes them unique...
i can make sweets like kheer, trifle, custard, muhallabia etc...that makes everyone say delicious..and yes cook chicken biryani... 
all else i make...but it is upto average...
what specialty do u have...

----------


## esteem

cool, good skills  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

what u can cook esteem...

----------


## esteem

> what u can cook esteem...


sorry my friend...  :Frown:  nothing... lol

tho i can make tea & a little breakfast [normal] and nothing else..
 ... what else a male can do .. i dunno.. lol

----------


## RAHEN

aww..male can make many dishes...many chefs are male too.. :Big Grin: 
u can start with snack like pakora, sweet like custard or jelly, main menu like boneless chicken...and in rice..can make fried rice.
there are many things u can make esteem

----------


## esteem

sure my friend..  :Smile:  

if u become my mentor, i can certainly be good, i promise  :Smile:  lemme me what & where & how to start... lol

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 
what do u like to eat...that u think can be made simple...we can take the start from there...

----------


## esteem

ok! so u r my mentor now... cool, thanks  :Smile: 

what i like ... mmm..  i don't think so its simple anyways...  :Frown: 

i like butter chicken ..

----------


## RAHEN

well u can make that..but before that u need to understand...on how much heat...one needs for individual thing..taake cheezein over fry na hon...

there are some tips that i hve learned through time...
always start cooking in any pan when it is dry..not wet..cause when u put oil...it will make fireworks kind of thing happening...
u will get different taste with crushed onions used, cutted onions used, boiled onions used ...
every ingredient had its own taste...use them carefully..
know how much will be exact and fine..with ur hand..and not spoon...i mean dont make ur self dependent on spoon...make it on ur hands...
jab hum murgi ko bhunte hain for salan...we usually start it with frying and then with tomato paste and then with little yoghurt...to get the taste...if we are making bhuna hoyi murgi..then shimla mirch gives a great taste...and this should be done on medium heat..and stand with it...so that nothing is over fried...

baqi laters..give me ur feed back on this...

----------


## esteem

thanks a TON Rahen for the tip..  :Big Grin:  but... umm.. i guess i'll get tight spankings coz i m gonna make a first BLUNDER in kitchen lol.. if i try this on first attempt  :Wink: 

.. well i assume as u r my mentor... try to gv me tips on ...something to make... that is really simple to cook.. & what can be that SIMPLE thing.. u can better tell me..

lemme seee then...

----------


## RAHEN

lemme think ..where to start from...

----------


## esteem

> lemme think ..where to start from...


yep! that wud be better:victory:

:chef::chef::chef:

----------


## RAHEN

lets start with french fries..what say...

----------


## esteem

> lets start with french fries..what say...


Bingo!

i LOVE 'em..

plz lemme know so i can get started ASAP :innocent::innocent:

thx, u found something of my interest & easy too :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

ji..
peel the potatoes..and cut them usually 1/4 inch strips...then place them in v.cold water...for 1 hr and then dry them...place the oil in the pan and when hot...add the potato strips in them...when brown...take them out and place them on paper towel...and enjoy..if u want saltish...then when frying...sprinkle some salt on them...in this way..they will become saltish...remember while they are semi fry..only then add salt...also if u want...u can add salt inthe end while serving...it is entirely ur choice.
the ingredients are  1 potato , oil on choice usually 1 1/2 cup is enough for my pan as i make them in small quantity..and salt as required...usally i take 1/4 tsp..and sprinkle them..

----------


## esteem

yay!!! :yeah::yeah:

thx mentor :1a:

once i hv tried 'em.. i'll write down the results :chef::chef:


...once again thx for help mentor :fish:


:fireworks3;

----------


## RAHEN

thanks...
where are the results...after when u tried.

----------


## esteem

> thanks...
> where are the results...after when u tried.


hey mentor :bow_arrow: ... im little busy but as soon as i get time, i shall try + write the experience 

thx for the recipe again :wink;

----------


## RAHEN

theek hai...

----------


## *--Half_Dead--*

though am a female but i cant cook much either (main things)
but if a person has the whole house work to do then you cant expect more

----------


## RAHEN

yeah exactly...u r right..

----------

